# Wethepeople Reason oder Eastern Bikes Battery?



## Firetire (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich wollte demnächst wieder mit dem Biken anfangen und mir ein neues Bike zulegen! Ich dachte da an die beiden oben genannten Bikes, da mein Budget auf 350 euro beschränkt ist!
Ich würde mit dem Bike Street und Skatepark fahren!

Also was haltet ihr von den genannten Bikes? Welches ist sein Geld mehr wert?
Falls ihr habt Alternativen sollten sie nicht teurer sein da ich echt nicht mehr Geld zur verfügung habe!


----------



## Firetire (13. Mai 2008)

Kann mir hier keiner helfen? 

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn ich die Bikes hier mit den dazugehörigen Specs nochmal aufliste:

WeThePeople Reason:







Rahmen: 20.4 inch Oberrohr-Länge, 4130-Cr-Mo Unterrohr Gabel: 4130-Cr-Mo Gabelschaft 3-teilige Hohl-Kurbel, Mid-BB SB-gelagert 36er Kettenblatt und hinten 14er Ritzel Rotor U-Brake hinten Laufrad vorne: 36 Loch mit 14mm Cr-Mo Achse Laufrad hinten: 36 Loch Chromfelge mit 14mm Cr-Mo Achse neue wethepeople Rhombus Griffe neues Slim Seat Design 1 Paar Pegs - wahlweise für linke oder rechte Seite Gewicht (ohne Pegs) 12,33 kg


Eastern Bikes Battery:






BMX Rahmen: Battery Top- und Downtube CroMo 4130 20,25 inch TT Oberrohr, New integrated Seat Clamp Gabel: Eastern Bikes Ultra Slim Sytle Nitros New Steuersatz: Internal Headset New Vorbau: Eastern Bikes Atom Lenker: Eastern Bikes 2pc Bar 7,5 inch hoch New Kurbel: Eastern Bikes Raptor Crank Heattreated New BB-Set: Eastern Bikes Spanish BB Pedalen: Wellgo DX mit CroMo Achsen New Kettenblatt: Eastern Bikes Medusa Light 25T Kette: KMC Z410 New Felgen Weinmann Hohlkammer hinten Nabe vorne: Eastern Bikes 14mm, 48H New Nabe hinten: Eastern Bikes LB Cassette 48H mit 9T 1-Piece Driver incl. 6x Sperrklinken Bi-Rectional RHD und LHD Technologie Pegs: Eastern Bikes Pegs Bird 2 Stück New Sattel: Eastern Bikes 2008 Low Profile Rails Sattelstange: Eastern Bikes New Griffe: Eastern Bikes Skull Reifen: Kenda Konxsion 2,1 Bremsen: Tektro U-Brake vorne und hinten mit Rotorsystem Bremsschuhe: Tektro Soft Compounds

Ich tendiere eher zum Wethepeople, weil mir die Optik besser gefällt und es ein verchromte Felge hinten hat!
Das Eastern Bikes hat aber 48 Speichen vorne und hinten (ist das relevant?)
Ich bin auch nicht der größte und schwerste mit meinen 1,73 m und 66kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (13. Mai 2008)

-lies dir mal den 'welches einsteigerbike' thread durch
-guck mal nach 'Stolen Bmx' und 'Verde Bmx'
die haben preislich entsprechende modelle.
ansonsten ist es ganz deine sache was dir eher beliebt,denk mal die zwei räder nehmen sich nicht so viel.
mfg


----------



## Firetire (13. Mai 2008)

hat sich erledigt, ich nehme das DK Sixpack!
meine Eltern haben mir jetzt nämlich Unterstützung zugesagt! 
Das DK hat einen kompleten CrMo Rahmen und kostet nur 30 euro mehr!


----------



## lennarth (13. Mai 2008)

wieviel dann insgesamt?

http://www.khebikes.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=347&Itemid=75

399


----------



## Firetire (13. Mai 2008)

das DK Sixpack kostet bei gsbmx.de 379!
schön komplett crmo rahmen und gabel, verchromte hinterfelge, geile optik (in hellblau), 
14er achsen vorne und hinten und so
ich denke das dürfte für mich reichen!


----------



## lennarth (13. Mai 2008)

wiegt auch nur 14,5 kilo


----------



## Firetire (13. Mai 2008)

ist das jetzt ironisch gemeint oder ist das gewicht wirklich gut?
so wie ich das sehe tanzt es mit 14,5 kilo jetzt auch nicht sooo aus der reihe!


----------



## l0st (13. Mai 2008)

Nimm das KHE ausm Link oben..14.5kilo is schon nen ecken zuviel.


----------



## bikeron (23. Mai 2008)

Falls du dir jetzt noch kein bike gekauft hast...ich würde dir schläunigst von dem sixpack abraten...beim fahren merkt man das gewicht vielleicht nicht so , aber wenn du street fahren willst, wo ma ja viel aus eigener kraft springen muss (wie beim 180 z.B.) merkst du es dann doch ziemlich. ich fahre selber street und hatte selber mal ein 14 kilo einsteiger-bike. ich würde in erster linie aufs gewicht gucken...das ist finde ich ziemlich wichtig. und eine 10mm achse vorne macht das rad nicht schlecht...immerhin haben das die teureren bikes fast alle...also ich würde mir persönlich das battery kaufen...mit dem komme ich gut zurecht


----------



## bikeron (23. Mai 2008)

P.S. ich würde die vorderbremse abbauen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firetire (23. Mai 2008)

und was ist damit dass der rahmen nicht full crmo ist?
und das battery hat auch keine chromfelge hinten.
deswegen würde ich dann zum wethepeople tendieren wenn es eins der beiden bikes werden sollte!
was meint ihr?


----------



## vollepullebmx (26. Mai 2008)

ich würde auch mal auf Details achten wie Internal Headset, Spanish BB Cassetten nabe mit 25T 9T zb. ich möchte keinen Rahmen mehr haben der "nur" einen normalen Steuersatz hat wie das WTP


----------



## gmozi (27. Mai 2008)

vollepullebmx schrieb:


> ich würde auch mal auf Details achten wie Internal Headset, Spanish BB Cassetten nabe mit 25T 9T zb. ich möchte keinen Rahmen mehr haben der "nur" einen normalen Steuersatz hat wie das WTP



Und was soll an den Details *besser* sein?


----------



## RISE (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, na klar. Hauptsache internal Headset, Spanish BB, 9T Nabe, die sowieso nach 2 Monaten auseinanderfliegt und dann noch möglichst leicht. 
Sorry, aber davon wird mir grad schlecht.

Es wurde mittlerweile wohl hundertma erwähnt, dass man auf Dinge wie full cromo Rahmen (u. Gabel, Lenker) achten sollte, dazu am besten noch eine dreiteilige Kurbel und einigermaßen gute Lagerung. 
Ob die Kiste dann letztendlich 11 oder 14kg wiegt, wäre mir erstmal egal, denn ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, wo Fahrer mit 20kg Haro Rädern auch 180s geschafft haben.


----------



## Lizard.King (27. Mai 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> denn ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, wo Fahrer mit 20kg Haro Rädern auch 180s geschafft haben.




BEWEISE!!! so alt bist du doch garnicht


----------



## gmozi (27. Mai 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> BEWEISE!!! *so alt bist du doch garnicht*



ICH aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (27. Mai 2008)

tut mir ja auch leid


----------



## Firetire (27. Mai 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Es wurde mittlerweile wohl hundertma erwähnt, dass man auf Dinge wie full cromo Rahmen (u. Gabel, Lenker) achten sollte, dazu am besten noch eine dreiteilige Kurbel und einigermaßen gute Lagerung.
> Ob die Kiste dann letztendlich 11 oder 14kg wiegt, wäre mir erstmal egal, denn ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, wo Fahrer mit 20kg Haro Rädern auch 180s geschafft haben.



genau das dachte ich mir auch und deshalb wird es jetzt auch das dk sixpack!
nebenbei find ich die optik auch verdammt geil! 

ich wollte mir noch gleich neue bremsbeläge mitbestellen, soll ich rote koolstops nehmen oder durchsichtige trialbeläge?
kann man mit den durchsichtigen noch einigermaßen gut dosieren oder bremsen sie wirklich so brachial wie ich glaube?


----------



## RISE (27. Mai 2008)

Sind es Chromfelgen? Falls ja rate ich zu schwarzen oder grauen Kool Stops. Die haben eine gute Bremsleistung und halten länger als die roten. 
Die Trialbeläge sollen aber auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## gmozi (28. Mai 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> tut mir ja auch leid



Danke!  




RISE schrieb:


> Sind es Chromfelgen? Falls ja rate ich zu schwarzen oder grauen Kool Stops. Die haben eine gute Bremsleistung und halten länger als die roten.
> *Die Trialbeläge sollen aber auch sehr gut sein.*



Sind die auch. Das A und O ist und bleibt aber natürlich die Einstellung der Bremse und ob Beläge + Felgenflanken sauber sind oder nicht


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2008)

Sehr richtig. Felgen putzen muss ich auch mal wieder, mein Bremse klingt wie ein kaputtes Mikrofon.


----------

